# Shy leucs



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have four leucs. 2 I've had for 6 months and the other 2 about 5 weeks. That all seem to be pretty shy one very shy hardly ever see her at all. The other ones come out here and there but aren't as bold as they are made out to be. Am I looking in the tank at them too much or are they still getting used to there environment. I bought them to look at and enjoy so I hope I'm not bothering them and making them shy.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking at them is ok. Constantly rummaging thru their tank isnt. (Not implying you are).
How much leaf litter & plants do you have in the tank? If you have a good amount of both, that may help their shyness.

Otherwise, i have a breeding pair that is 3 yrs + old, and mine are the same. Occasionally they may show themselves, but for the most part, i do not see them that often at all.

I agree tho, theyre not as "bold" as advertised in my opinion. 
They are not skittish by any means, but they are reclusive. (Atleast from my own personal experience)


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have about 9 plants and a fair amount if leaf litter. Here are a couple pics.


















. Hope these pics are alright (using my phone).


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well after posting those pics and looking at them it maybe hard to tell. I figured my iPhone would post a better pic than that. Maybe it's the app I'm using. 😬


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have 4 leucs and hardly see them either. I was also very disappointed in their shyness. I bought a group of them cuz I thought it would be so nice to see them out and about. They are next to my computer so I thought this would be doube-y nice for me to watch. But alas, my imitators are out and about much more than my leucs.
Christine


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better I have a nice 55 display tank with 6 vittatus. I see maybe 1 every other day for 2-3 seconds if I sneak up. I've had them about 2-3 months now and got them at about 3-4 months old. Once he frogs mature they should really open up. I have some fine spot leucs that are probably 3-4 months oow and those little buggers are out CONSTANTLY! the day I moved them into their new tank they didn't even contemplate hiding.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I think that different lines of leucs behave slightly different. Standard leucs tend to be visible than banded leucs. My banded leucs stand undercover a lot, which is very typical.


Brad


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I have a nice 55 display tank with 6 vittatus. I see maybe 1 every other day for 2-3 seconds if I sneak up. I've had them about 2-3 months now and got them at about 3-4 months old. Once he frogs mature they should really open up. I have some fine spot leucs that are probably 3-4 months oow and those little buggers are out CONSTANTLY! the day I moved them into their new tank they didn't even contemplate hiding.


Yes, they will become more visible as they get older.
I had a breeding trio, and while they did hide alot, i saw them more than i see my Leucs.

A well planted tank with lots of leaf litter DEFINITELY helps with Vittatus. They didnt really start coming out until their tank grew in and they felt more secure.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

So did my tank look well planted enough? It's been growing for over a year but has definitely been growing faster since the leucs were put in. The most I ever rummage in their tank is when I change the leaf litter but perhaps I need more in there.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Malibu307 said:


> So did my tank look well planted enough? It's been growing for over a year but has definitely been growing faster since the leucs were put in. The most I ever rummage in their tank is when I change the leaf litter but perhaps I need more in there.


It looked pretty well planted. What do you mean change the leaf litter? As in take old out? If you have isos and springs in there they will just break down the leafs as food. You shouldn't have to take any leaf litter out just add to it.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I have banded leucs and hardly ever see them,I may end buying about 10 more to add to the 5 I have now.I have had the 5 for about 5 months now.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I have banded leucs and hardly ever see them,I may end buying about 10 more to add to the 5 I have now.I have had the 5 for about 5 months now.


How big of a tank?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I have standard Leucs and they're front and center most of the time. I've seen many other peoples Leucs too and have never ran into someone that says they're shy. Strange...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 12 leucs in a 150. Generally, I can see 8+/- . At least every other day or so I make sure I get a full head count(Daddy worries!) Within the first hour or so of the the lights coming on is my best chance to see all out and about.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

My tank is 38 gal long. I started changing the leaf litter cause it would get covered in feces and where I get supplies told me they change there's from time to time. I do have isopods though don't have springtails that I know of.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Malibu307 said:


> I do have isopods though don't have springtails that I know of.


well, since you replaced the leaf litter instead of adding to it, the population of microfauna might not be as big as it was or could have been if you just added leaf litter as it decayed.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

pacblu202,It's a 240 8'x2'x2'.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> pacblu202,It's a 240 8'x2'x2'.


Oh well then it's way too small for a few leucs hahahha


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

I also have four Leucs and mine seem to be a little shy too. They also have a little routine of coming out of hiding when the lights go on and jump around the front of the tank until they're fed then they slowly start making their way back into the foliage. Then towards evening they come out for a little while then go back into the foliage again.

I've noticed that when I'm out of the room they tend to be out and about but begin to disappear when I return. There are times though, when one or two might be out and about and don't seem to be bothered by my presence.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not quite sure what you guys are talking about... my banded leucs are always out and about. there is hardly a time that i can't see them... I noticed what helped was that i put 2 film cans at the bottom of the viv. After placing those inside, they became more bold.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine do the same way,come out after lights on, feed and go back into the hideing spots.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

goof901 said:


> Not quite sure what you guys are talking about...


Yea, I think they're crazy too... lol. 

My Leucs are not shy at all. I have (3) in a well planted 29 gallon with a misting system. They actually come up to the front of the glass like little dogs when they are hungry. I will say that my tank and the (3) Leucs have not enjoyed a static environment until recently. This (to a small degree) qualifies me to talk about the changes in behavior of three "test subjects" over the course of several different environmental conditions. I doubt I have any truly "new" information to share with dendroboard (in this case) but I do think my experiences can benefit this specific topic. Its common knowledge that any habitat adjustment will trigger shyness to some degree. Put your hand in the tank and it might take the frogs a day or two to forget about the "giant claw from the sky". Move the tank from one side of the house to the other and you may notice increased shyness for weeks. That being said, well adjusted frogs in a well adjusted vivarium will return to bold much faster after an "environmental change". Additionally the following also seemed to greatly impact the boldness of my (3) Leucs...
(disclaimer: your experiences may vary)

* Temperature - Cold frogs seem to hide more.
* Plant Cover - Even "bold" frogs hide less with better cover. It appears counterintuitive, but more plants will actually allow the frogs to feel more secure when they're out in the open.
* Humidity - This one is big for me. A dry vivarium is one were frogs will stay out of the light and open air in an attempt to stick to the humid spots. My frogs became more bold once I got a misting system. Not only can I fine tune humidity, but I can now spray the tank down without having to open it and invade with a spray bottle. 
* Proximity of Tank to Door - I'm referring to the distance from the vivarium to the entryway or door of the room that the tank is situated in. My tank started in a "frog room" and was situated 5 feet from the door of the room and right on the other side of said door. This meant that the door had to swing open 90 degrees to allow entry to the room followed by access to the tank. How to you sneak up on your frogs when you have to swing a door at them every time you come within 5 feet!? My tank is now on display at the end of a hallway. No door to go through, and I can begin to approach the tank from almost 15 feet away. This reduces the perceived threat of my approach and allows me to move in gradually. This point was long winded, but I think its an often missed, important point to make.

If none of the above helps try changing feeding time. Earlier in the day maybe? I also think that baiting your feed spot with a slice of banana helps. If the food congregates in the same place every time your frogs will pick up on it! They too will go to the same spot every time which will cause them to become more comfortable being exposed at that location. If food doesn't come to them, they will go looking for it. I catch my frogs checking their (metaphorical) dog bowls before I even feed them!

I love Leucs for their boldness! Keep making small calculated adjustments and they should come around eventually!

Cheers!


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

My Leucs are super visible but I always just assumed that was because the more places they feel like they can get to and hide quickly the more bold they are.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Sep 12, 2010)

Malibu307 said:


> So did my tank look well planted enough? It's been growing for over a year but has definitely been growing faster since the leucs were put in. The most I ever rummage in their tank is when I change the leaf litter but perhaps I need more in there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks good to me


----------



## efroggies (Jul 13, 2012)

My just arrived leucs have been out and about already. Can't find all of them at one time but at least two of them are right out front and center.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

My leucs have always been pretty bold as well. They come running at feeding time and are out and about a variable amount during the day. I have them in our lobby at work, and they are not bothered at all by the coming and going during the day. My Green and Black Auratus on the other hand...I'm lucky if I see one out of three more than once or twice a week, and always the same one. She's the "boldest" of the three, I hardly ever see the other two. They won't even come out to eat if they think I might see them. And they're in a low traffic area. I'm gonna redo their viv, and see if it helps at all. I might try another location in the house as well.


----------

